# Please Help



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi..I just got a Daiblo tuner for my 06, and I have no idea how to set the timing tables, fuel table, rev limiters, etc. If anyone knows the right the numbers to plug in, I would sure appreciate the help!

Thanks!!!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

*Diablo Tuner*

Best bet would be to return or sell the Diablo and get a professional DYNO Tune. The Diablo's just dont give you the fine tunning you need and cannot touch a real performance tune. (Just my 2 cents from Exp.)


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

damn..no refunds..


----------



## Laguna (May 20, 2007)

Try selling it on eBay or to a friend...I heard of some an actual good tuner at www.hptuners.com but you need a laptop in order to do it and buy their cord.


----------



## IslandGoat (Jul 1, 2006)

*might as well try it*

I have a 2006 gto with the automatic. When I bought the car it wouldn't even break the tires loose when I took off. I bought the predator tuner and installed the performance tune. Now I can smoke the tires and the car fells much more responsive. The only thing is the traction control was disabled. I'm sure a tuner can get more out of the car but the predator worked for me. You should plug it in and install the thing. If you don't like what it does you can always reinstall the stock tune.


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks! I plugged in as soon as I got it and I think it's doing it's thing. I was always able to break tires with the air intake before I got the diablo, but I still feel some extra velocity. It's a cool toy-but man am I going through premium FAST! Ouch



IslandGoat said:


> I have a 2006 gto with the automatic. When I bought the car it wouldn't even break the tires loose when I took off. I bought the predator tuner and installed the performance tune. Now I can smoke the tires and the car fells much more responsive. The only thing is the traction control was disabled. I'm sure a tuner can get more out of the car but the predator worked for me. You should plug it in and install the thing. If you don't like what it does you can always reinstall the stock tune.


----------



## pktrkt2 (Jun 19, 2007)

*diablo*

Hey I am in North Fla Eglin AFB
Just wondering where you noticed the most gains for the 400 bucs it cost you besides traction control are there any other things the tuner did turn off
do the cooling fans come on sooner or run all the time


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

I only have it half way tuned..I have been waiting for the opportunity to open it up so I can record the RPM's so I can really tweak it, but cops, rain, and work all get's in the way. So far, I set on Diablo mode, and I took a highest gas consumption and exaust options possible. I feel it! I'm shopping for the 160 degree thermostat because it is running a bit hotter-the fan needs to be set/adjusted.



pktrkt2 said:


> Hey I am in North Fla Eglin AFB
> Just wondering where you noticed the most gains for the 400 bucs it cost you besides traction control are there any other things the tuner did turn off
> do the cooling fans come on sooner or run all the time


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

PK: You are more then welcome to plug it in next time you are around Orlando or Daytona. I may even be able to get free rooms (I'm in Timeshare) Anything for our troops!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

bklyn77 said:


> I only have it half way tuned..I have been waiting for the opportunity to open it up so I can record the RPM's so I can really tweak it, but cops, rain, and work all get's in the way. So far, I set on Diablo mode, and I took a highest gas consumption and exaust options possible. I feel it! I'm shopping for the 160 degree thermostat because it is running a bit hotter-the fan needs to be set/adjusted.


I would not recommend that cooler thermostat. The computer will feed the engine extra fuel in a 'choke' mode until the car reaches normal operating temp. If the motor never reaches that normal range, you`ll really go through fuel as the computer will be feeding extra fuel while it`s waiting for the engine to get to temp.
Also I was told the higher the temp of the motor the more efficient the fuel burns. If the motor is runing too warm I would replace the thermostat with an original one, and if that doesn`t work see if the tuner can set the fans to engage at a slightly lower temp. Not sure if that`s possible, but every time I`ve seen a lower thermostat installed in a fuel injected vehical, gas millage (and some times peformance) has fallen out the bottom.


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up-I'm only running slightly warmer, but not enough to say hot. As far as fuel, this predator has upped my fuel consumption by 25% easy, so I don't need anymore fuel issues..it's getting a little nutty now.



Rukee said:


> I would not recommend that cooler thermostat. The computer will feed the engine extra fuel in a 'choke' mode until the car reaches normal operating temp. If the motor never reaches that normal range, you`ll really go through fuel as the computer will be feeding extra fuel while it`s waiting for the engine to get to temp.
> Also I was told the higher the temp of the motor the more efficient the fuel burns. If the motor is runing too warm I would replace the thermostat with an original one, and if that doesn`t work see if the tuner can set the fans to engage at a slightly lower temp. Not sure if that`s possible, but every time I`ve seen a lower thermostat installed in a fuel injected vehical, gas millage (and some times peformance) has fallen out the bottom.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

Some dyno tuners will set the tune thru the Predator.


----------

